

TempleOS - barbs
http://www.templeos.org/

======
frugalfirbolg
The idea of a barebones programming sandbox attracted me to this, but then
reading through the rest of the site I felt like it was an attempt at sublime
evangelism using Biblical passages as allegory for programming philosophy that
then rambles on into a testimonial blog post.

I like resources such as the source code by address page, and the lack of
complicated structures that get in the way of kernel programming, and I think
it would still be fun to dig through the I/O and process management code when
I have time to translate the naming paradigm so I can follow it.

~~~
barbs
The guy is schizophrenic, which explains the biblical passages. I find it
fascinating that he's obviously brilliant at what he does, but it's influenced
(and hampered) by his condition.

